# peeing on leg



## sheisaeval (Dec 14, 2008)

So our peepad training is going well. He knows to poop there, but we're still working on pee, but he usually pees there, but sometimes there's an accident here and there.

However, sometimes he has very bad aim and pees on his front leg. So I feel like a lot of times I have to wash his leg and paws because he pees on it, does any other dogs (male probably) have a strong pee stream and pees on their legs? If so, what can I do about that?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You don't cut off the hair on his litte wee wee, do you? You can trim it but leave enought that it helps to direct the stream downward.........


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I was just dealing with this with my Brussells Griffon - He is notorious leg pee'er. I trim his little wick, the shorter the fur the better for us - and then I also trim the hair on the insides of his legs so that there isn't anything to absorbe the urine. Sometimes it's just a case of him humping is back a bit to try to get into a small area, which puts his legs closer together, and then he pees on the diagonal front leg.

Leslie


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I used to have the same problem with Rylie. I used to shave all the hair off the end of his sheath to keep it clean, and he was always peeing on his front legs. Others with long coated boys told me I needed to leave at least an inch of hair on the end of his sheath so it would direct the hair down to the ground. So I grew the hair out and no problems with peeing on the leg since.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter does this all the time. I have noticed with less hair on his *** he does it less but as I have been paying more attention to him I have also noticed that it depends on how far he lifts his leg and if he bends to a certain side. Hunter will rotate his entire pelvis when he pees till it looks like he is about to fall over. When he does this there is pee everywhere, sometimes shooting far past his little chin. If he doesn't do this crazy stretch I notice there is less pee on him.

Also, it might not be your dog peeing on himself but if he's an outside dog it could be dew from the grass/leaves or kick back from these things.

Lastly, if he's indoor, I can't really help you other than to try to train him to sit while peeing. I've been told boys can and will do this.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Learning a lot here. All I can say is I am glad I have girls. LOL...


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Jul 2 2009, 01:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799997


> Learning a lot here. All I can say is I am glad I have girls. LOL...[/B]


I know..I would have never chosen to have a boy..just inherited Rylie. I love him very much..just wish he was a girl LOL. I plan to only have female pets besides him.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

HUH? :tumbleweed: 

QUOTE (ranlin1r @ Jul 10 2009, 09:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803784


> Bidding for and hosting the Olympics successfully is, perhaps, the ultimate glory for a city.... etc., etc.[/B]


----------

